# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  MATRЁSHKA, self-driving passenger bus, Russia

## Airicist

volgabus.ru/matreshka

CEO - Alexey Bakulin

Volgabus on Wikipedia

Bakulin Motors Group on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

«MatrЁshka» - первый эклектроавтобус без водителя

Published on Oct 27, 2016

"Беспилотная «MatrЁshka» завоюет весь мир"
Корреспонденты «КП» на форуме «Открытые инновации 2016» протестировали первый в России электроавтобус, который не нуждается в водителе [видео]

by Ярослав Коробатов
October 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Беспилотный автобус "Матрешка" может выйти на улицы в 2018 году"

November 7, 2017

----------

